# برنامج جميل جدااااا لشرح جهازX_rayyyyyyyy



## احمد ستريك (19 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخيررررررررررررر:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:ودة الينكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك















http://rapidshare.com/files/138382833/Xray_HR.exe.html
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:75:


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## شخطوط (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## الحبّوب (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## عزوز أسمر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## ام اسيد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

(الله اكبر كبيرا والحمدلله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة واصيلا)
قال الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم عجبت لها فتحت لها ابواب السماء عندما سمع احد يقولها


----------



## بيكووو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا غالي​


----------



## xdevilx_77 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر اخويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الــــــف شـــــكــــــر


----------



## klim40 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي على البرنامج

مافهمت كم تكون قيمة الكهرباء لما تكون الفولطية عالية جدا بين الانود والكاتود

والسلام عليكم


----------



## biogenious (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيت وكفيت


----------



## حوراء جبار (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## اياد العبودي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا.......................................


----------



## ســياف (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم شكراً علي جهودك الطيبة معنا 
ولكن لم استطع تحميل البرنامج الرجاء المساعدة 
وشكراً


----------

